# Zertifikat zum Signieren in keytool laden



## ukbimbie (5. Nov 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe von einer CA Zertifikate und Schlüssel ausgestellt bekommen:

abc-x509cert.der
abcCert.p12
abcCert.pem
abcKey.pem
abcReq.pem
Mithilfe dieser Zertifikate möchte ich eine jar-Datei mit dem jarsigner zertifizieren. Dazu muss ich aber die Zertifikate in den keystore von Java reinladen. Wie kann ich das einerseits unter Windows andererseits unter Linux machen?

Wenn ich das über 
	
	
	
	





```
keytool -import
```
 mache, dann habe ich das nur als "trustedCert" geladen, nicht aber als PrivateKeyEntry um damit jar-Files zu signieren.

Welche Möglichkeit gibt es da, ohne den Private Key über das Keytool zu erzeugen?

Viele Grüße
Christopher


----------



## musiKk (5. Nov 2009)

Da hing ich mal eine ganze Weile dran. Ich habe das Ergebnis hier zusammengeschrieben.


----------



## ukbimbie (9. Nov 2009)

Hi,
danke für die Antwort. Das hat funktioniert. Jetzt habe ich das Zertifikat und den Key endlich im keytool drin und keine meine jar zertifizieren. Danke Dir! 

Gruß
Christopher


----------

